# Best way to check/set idler wheel lean?



## WEATHERBY460 (Dec 24, 2002)

On a mathews, what is a better way to check/set idler wheel lean?

At full draw, eye balling the string coming off straight, or using an arrow placed against the left side of the wheel, and having it about 1/8" on the left away from the string at the nock location?

Thanks


----------



## bowhunterprime (Jan 28, 2009)

If you place an arrow against the idler wheel, then the arrow should be parrallell to the string (on both sides of the idler wheel). That's how I've always checked idler lean. Hope this helps!! -Chris


----------



## THOMASBOW1 (Jun 29, 2007)

With the limbs maxed out lay the arrow on the idler wheel shelf side it should be 1/8 away from nocking point...if not twist one or the other side of the yoke until its 1/8 away..hope this helps


----------



## WEATHERBY460 (Dec 24, 2002)

thanks, i see you have a z7 and a qad just like me, where did you find center shot at?


----------



## WEATHERBY460 (Dec 24, 2002)

if i add a stabilizer i get a nock left tear......?


----------



## WEATHERBY460 (Dec 24, 2002)

To correct, I would have to move the rest in towards the riser more. Which I dont want to do. Currently center shot is 11/32 without a stabilizer.

Idler wheel is set perfect. Tried various spine arrows...any thoughts?

Thanks

65lbs
27.5" draw length
28" arrow
qad rest
11/32" center shot
idler wheel is set
340 easton lightspeeds, 100 grain tip and insert.


----------



## nomad11 (Apr 14, 2006)

How much of a left tear? Given your situation, you may want to twist one side of your yoke to move your tear. As an example...when getting a left tear thru paper when shooting a bareshaft...I wind up twisting the left side of the yoke (as viewed from the shooter (back) side of the bow). Either way....I can move a tear left or right by messing with either side of the yoke (adding/taking away twists). This is of course if you don't want to move the rest...the yoke is probably the only thing you're left with. And having a parallel yoke setting is a starting point...just like a lot of things we do in tuning a bow. Good luck.


----------

